# Fire gets HOT?



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

ok.. even when turned off and just charging, my Fire gets warm around the battery area on the lower half of the back. it gets UNCOMFORTABLY warm when it's on and I'm using it. Is anyone else experiencing lots of heat?


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

Mine gets slightly warm, just enough that it's noticeable, but no where near warm/hot enough to be concerned.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

When charging, No cover, propped on desk for airflow, the back is - I'd say - 10 degrees warmer than my hands.

In use, unplugged, no cover just in hand, it's more like 15 or more degrees warmer. I end up holding it at the opposite end within 5 minutes. It's really reaching uncomfortable temps.


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

Mine doesn't do that at all, I would call customer service if it did. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

that's what I've been thinking.. dangit.. everything else for it has been working GREAT! No problems with anything I have tried to do with it. *sigh*


----------



## CollinKelley (Sep 1, 2011)

I haven't noticed any significant heat build up when mine is charging or when I'm holding it while reading or watching a movie.


----------



## Brodys Mom (Nov 8, 2009)

Mine doesn't get hot at all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Nor does mine.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've not noticed any heating, either.  It might warm up when it charges, but I am generally not using it then.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Mine gets warm, and I don't like it one bit. Very distracting, while reading. Also mine gets HOT while charging. Maybe this is a defect, time to send it back.


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

My gets a little warm, but doesn't seem unusual.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

dangit dangit dangit. Looks like it is time to put in a call to Amazon.. Kindle CS? or do they have a separate Fire CS now? anyone know?
DS#1 was going to borrow the fire while he flew to San Francisco for Thanksgiving with my parents and grandma. well.. off to call CS.. see what they say. I'll report back.

----
ok.. Kindle CS came through again.  First CS I talked to immediately bumped me up to a specialist, and 2 minutes later the order was through for a replacement. I will have a new Fire on Tuesday, DS leaves Wednesday morning, so I'll have it just in time. Cover and stylus arrive tomorrow. (had ordered them Friday.)


----------



## cbwriterman (Nov 20, 2011)

Coming from a computer perspective I would definitely say there is a hardware issue with your Fire. If other users aren't reporting this then there is probably something uniquely wrong with yours. Maybe some misplaced thermal paste or dripped solder or something that just happens. Let us know how the call to Amazon goes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BT--good to hear!  I know it's disappointing to have to replace your new device, but Amazon comes through!

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

BTackitt, how is your replacement regarding the warm up? 

I am having some heating up issue and I don't know if I need to be concerned or not. Everything else works great on it, but it does get quite warm. Not just on the back, but the front glass part can get really warm. When I am charging its quite warm and when I do anything its really hot while charging. So I won't do that. But even while holding, not charging,  it gets warm on the power button end. 
Again, also on the front glass side. 

Not sure what to do yet or if this is normal and if replacements would do the same. Just don't know.  
And with my phone phobia, I only try to make calls when I really really really have too. I can't explain that one, it is what it is. 

Just wondering if I need to be concerned. I did see some postings, a few on the web about this warm up issue.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

New one came today. It was due yesterday, but UPS updated the tracking information that it was delayed due to airplane troubles. It's charging now for the first time. I'll run it through its paces tomorrow and be sure to note if it gets as hot as the first. It has updated already, and I downloaded all of my apps, but I also spent what felt like half of the day on the road. Took DS#1 to the airport to go see San Francisco Grandma for Thanksgiving.. It's a 1.5 hour drive each way... and I stopped at a restaurant supply store on the way home to pick up some new frying pans as DH had given me a $75 GC for our anniversary (21 years tomorrow).


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Mine gets quite warm when charging.  I'm not sure if this is normal or not.  I'd like to hear how your replacement is...do you have the same problems??


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

not heating up nearly the way the other one did. this is significantly cooler than the first one. Been a busy day today, sO I haven't run it out of power yet, but I will check the next time I plug it in to see if it overheats while charging.


----------

